# Medical Card - assistance for neurotic individuals



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

Apologies in advance, as I know this question has been covered in larger or smaller fragments elsewhere, but I wondered if it might be possible to outline in 1 place the process for securing medical cards for EU citizens who are in full time employment in Cyprus.

Specifically, as a UK citizen who is working here, and who is married to a US citizen (I have my yellow slip, while my wife is still waiting for hers), I am a little confused as to when I can apply, and what/where I need to do this.

Both my wife and I have 9 years of NI contributions in the UK, so I know we need to fill out a form (E104? S1? Not sure...), but do we fill it out and send it back to the UK? Should we have done this before we came out here? How does it work?

What do we need before we can get the medical cards? Is it just yellow slips and the magic form from the UK?

Once we have everything we need, is it just a matter of going to the Citizen's Service Office? Or is there some further process?

Sorry to be so neurotically pedantic, but step-by-step advice would be incredibly useful (and hopefully not just for my wife and I!).

Thanks so much,

Simon


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies in advance, as I know this question has been covered in larger or smaller fragments elsewhere, but I wondered if it might be possible to outline in 1 place the process for securing medical cards for EU citizens who are in full time employment in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon!

You need the form from UK, you can apply online

https://online.hmrc.gov.uk/shortforms/form/NIStatement

Passport copy and passport.

Statement from employer that he pay social contributions for you, or last payment reciept if you are self employed


This application form filled in. The last page tell you what to bring

Your wife will be your dependent 

http://www.moh.gov.cy/Moh/MOH.nsf/All/9F394A91BBCE1CFB43257A1C00237DF0/$file/APPLICATION%20FOR%20MEDICAL%20CARD.pdf

All is done in Citizen Service.


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks so much, Anders! You're the best!


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

I see on the form that it asks for my wife's yellow slip number and social insurance number. I guess that means I need to wait till her yellow slip arrives (fingers crossed it does)?

She doesn't currently have a social insurance number as she doesn't work. Does she need to go to the social insurance office and register anyway?

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> I see on the form that it asks for my wife's yellow slip number and social insurance number. I guess that means I need to wait till her yellow slip arrives (fingers crossed it does)?
> 
> She doesn't currently have a social insurance number as she doesn't work. Does she need to go to the social insurance office and register anyway?
> 
> ...


No she does not. Only I have and she is my dependent


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Great. So I guess we just wait for the yellow slip to come through and get on with the forms.

Thanks again!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> Great. So I guess we just wait for the yellow slip to come through and get on with the forms.
> 
> Thanks again!


It is a good idea to call Nicosia when some weeks has passed. The law say the registration card should be ready in six weeks.

And nowadays your wife will not get a yellow slip like yours, she will get a registration card like a drivers licence. As it is done in the rest of Europe for third country nationals


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, Anders. It'll be 5 weeks this Thursday, so I guess I'll start bothering them if it doesn't arrive by the end of next week.

Simon


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Another annoying question: my salary in cyprus is under 19,500 euros, but I have a rental property in the UK, so if I add the annual earnings from that, it pushes me about 30,750 euros.

Does that mean my wife and I are actually not eligible for a medical card, and so shouldn't bother with applying?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> Another annoying question: my salary in cyprus is under 19,500 euros, but I have a rental property in the UK, so if I add the annual earnings from that, it pushes me about 30,750 euros.
> 
> Does that mean my wife and I are actually not eligible for a medical card, and so shouldn't bother with applying?


If you can say that that income is your wifes, then it is ok. Can you do that?


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> If you can say that that income is your wifes, then it is ok. Can you do that?


I guess I could, but the form to be filled in asks for family income doesn't it? In which case, would it make a difference?

Also, if I did that, would that mean that my wife would need to register as self-employed here as she would technically have an income?

All very confusing - sorry!

Thanks again,

Simon


----------

